# Guppy in labour for 2 days now fry look odd



## sunsation72 (Oct 24, 2012)

My first guppy has started dropping her fry. We have 6 so far but only 3 are swimming. The other three just scoot about the bottom of the nursery box I have for them. It seems any fry she is dropping now are possibly premature or deformed as they don't seem to swim but they are living. 

Should i wait a week and see if they start to swim or (not sure the proper term) cull ? them? I do have two betta fish which someone suggested I feed the struggling fry but I thought perhaps they are premature and need time to grow a bit. Their stomachs seem a bit bloated and slightly red.

This morning the Mom was still doing the shake and I could tell she's still in labour.

I'm new to this. I wanted to save some of the fry as the dad is unknown so we will be surprised on what type of fry grow up to become.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If they have "egg sacs" they are early, give them a few days.


----------



## sunsation72 (Oct 24, 2012)

Most seem to be doing good! The ones that looked odd are now looking like the rest of the batch of fry. In total I think we only were able to save 10-12. I have another female due soon so I'm sure there will be more little fry soon!

I talked with the guys I know at my LFS and they will be able to take my guppies if my tank gets too crowded and trade off for store credit.

I'm looking forward to see what colour these fry have as we don't know what the female would have mated with as she was pregnant when we bought her. She's recovering and eating again.

I'm really enjoying this guppy hobby and my girls are too!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

when livebearers are about to give birth , one of the worst things to do is to move them...it does cause a considerable amount of stress and can cause premature delivery or stillborn fry...it is better to have a lot of floating plants such as hornwort for the fry to find refuge...
make sure you get some good quality fry food for them....regular staple food really doesn't have the proper nutrition for fry....kind of like feeding table food to a newborn baby...may be good for you , but not for baby..


----------



## sunsation72 (Oct 24, 2012)

i purchased some fry food called 'baby bites' I believe. Is that good?:?:

I have some plants they called 'guppy grass which I have floating at the top and put some at the bottom weighted down by the gravel. I could see a couple hiding in them yesterday.

It's amazing how the other fish will try to hunt them down. :fish:

I don't plan on moving any pregnant fish and will let them have them in the main tank. It's interesting to watch them find a 'quiet' spot when they go into labour.


----------



## sunsation72 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have around 20 baby fry that survived.
I think all but 2 will be ok. Two seem to be having issues swimming straight. Vertical swimming seems a bit hard for them. 

The fry are so interesting to watch and I can't believe how quickly they are growing.

Susan


----------

